# Shooting an asprin with a Walther 22 @ 22 feet.



## vsorrentino (Dec 9, 2008)

Shooting an asprin with a Walther 22 @ 22 feet.

YouTube - Shooting an Asprin at 22 feet with a 22 Pistol Extreme Markmanship FirearmPop

Thanks for watching. Please subscribe to my Youtube channel.

Thank you.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Following unknown links can lead to viruses or sales pitches. :smt076


----------

